# NBDE



## 123eun (May 7, 2008)

I plan on attending dental school in UAE. 
I was wondering after graduating from this school, would I be able to take NBDE to work as a dentist in US?
and after NBDE, do I have to go through residency program to open my own dental hospital? and how long would this residency be?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Scroll down in the dental section, then click on the thread named "Becoming a dentist from a non accredited US-CA School and Coming back to the States."

Read the thread, and let me know if you have any other questions.

After completing the two year program, some states require a General Practice residency, while others dont. If the state doesnt require it, then you can start practicing after the two year program.


----------



## 123eun (May 7, 2008)

thanx


----------



## priji (Jun 18, 2008)

Please tell me about the NBDE.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

The NBDE (National Board Dental Examination) is a exam dental students take after completing two years of dental studies in the US. There are two parts. Part one is a theory exam, while part two is a clinical exam. 

Foreign dental graduates wanting to pursue a career in the US are required to complete Part one before beginning a two year continue education program specifically for foreign dental graduates. While part two is not required for admission into the continue education programs, some students have part two passed, which makes a more competitive application.

For more information on the NBDE you can visit the American Dental Association's(ADA) website. ADA.org: National Board Dental Exam Part I (NBDE)

:happy:


----------



## jiya 90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wasanbaloch said:


> The NBDE (National Board Dental Examination) is a exam dental students take after completing two years of dental studies in the US. There are two parts. Part one is a theory exam, while part two is a clinical exam.
> 
> Foreign dental graduates wanting to pursue a career in the US are required to complete Part one before beginning a two year continue education program specifically for foreign dental graduates. While part two is not required for admission into the continue education programs, some students have part two passed, which makes a more competitive application.
> 
> ...


so anyone foreign dental student have to give NBDE part 1 exam after completing 2 years of dentistry? and the above page isnt opening here. i dont know why.. can u please tell me howcan i apply for NBDE? i'll be really grateful


----------



## oliver (Apr 22, 2011)

National Board Dental Examination (NBDE) is the United States national Dental Examination for students and professionals in the area.This examination is required in order to get licensure in United States or sometimes to apply to advanced postgraduate studies in any of the dental specialities after completing a dental degree. Foreign-trained dentists also have to take this test in order to get admission in one of the Advanced Standing programs in any US dental school. Beginning January 2011, you will not be able to repeat NBDE once you pass it.


----------



## mosko (Jun 24, 2011)

National Board Dental Examination (NBDE) is the United States national Dental Examination for students and professionals in the area. .[FONT=verdana,arial,sans-serif]The NBDE part I is the National Board Dental Exam. The NBDE is part of the dental licensure requirement, along with the NBDE part II, and your state or regional licensing exam. The first part of the NBDE exam is usually taken after the second year of dental school, although it is taken after the first year at a few schools. The exam is taken on the computer and consists of 400 questions. [/FONT]*National Board Dental Examination* *(NBDE)* is the United States national Dental Examination for students and professionals in the area.This examination is required in order to get licensure in United States or sometimes to apply to advanced postgraduate studies in any of the dental specialities after completing a dental degree. Foreign-trained dentists also have to take this test in order to get admission in one of the Advanced Standing programs in any US dental school. Beginning January 2011, you will not be able to repeat NBDE once you pass it.


----------



## gramepeter (Jun 29, 2011)

National Board Dental Examination (NBDE) is the United States national Dental Examination for students and professionals in the area..[FONT=verdana,arial,sans-serif]The NBDE part I is the National Board Dental Exam. The NBDE is part of the dental licensure requirement, along with the NBDE part II, and your state or regional licensing exam. The first part of the NBDE exam is usually taken after the second year of dental school, although it is taken after the first year at a few [/FONT]*National Board Dental Examination* *(NBDE)* is the United States national Dental Examination for students and professionals in the area.This examination is required in order to get licensure in United States or sometimes to apply to advanced postgraduate studies in any of the dental specialities after completing a dental degree. Foreign-trained dentists also have to take this test in order to get admission in one of the Advanced Standing programs in any US dental school. Beginning January 2011, you will not be able to repeat NBDE once you pass it.[FONT=verdana,arial,sans-serif]schools. The exam is taken on the computer and consists of 400 questions. [/FONT]


----------



## williams22 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me what is the Best college in India to join this course ?


----------



## Maximilian71 (Aug 17, 2011)

Really this is great forum for all medical students.


----------

